# Stotter/Breakdown Effekt wie bei Lollipop



## thelighter2 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Forum
Also da wir bald unser erstes Studioalbum Aufnehmen und es Perfect werden muss wollte ich ein paar fragen stellen.
Wenn einer von euch das Lied Lollipop von Lil Wayne kennt weiss was ich meine.An Manchen stellen
Stottert die Stimme L-L-L-L-L-ollipop das wùrde ich auch gerne machen ich arbeite mit:

Mac OSX 10.5
Logic Pro 8

Und an anderen stellen kommt es zum Breakdown als ob man einen Schallplatte ausmacht und schnell stoppt.

Wollte fragen was fùr Plugins ich brauche um diese Effekte zu erzieheln.

Lil Wayne-Lollipop

MFG Alex

thx im voraus


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2008)

Zum zweiten Effekt : Dafür einfach mal nen Pitch-Shifter mit frei einstellbarer Kurve benutzen - Ist zB in SoundForge drin (ich glaube da heisst es PitchBend ). Unter Umständen hast Du ja einen Freund ( DJ ), der mit Serato arbeitet, gib ihm Deine Stimme als Datei.

Im Song höre ich fast durchgängig Autotune. Und das Stottern kann man entweder mit dem Mund  machen oder einfach mal zerschneiden ( slicen ) und zurecht legen.

Für andere hier der Youtube-Link. http://youtube.com/watch?v=JIG1Vr0h_aE

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (21. Juli 2008)

Hii ich bin selber Dj aber Serato war mir ein bisschen zu teuer werde das mit den Pitch-Shifter versuchen

erklàr mir mal bitte was slicen ist

thx fùr die schnelle gute Antwort


----------



## chmee (21. Juli 2008)

In Scheibchen schneiden 

Du musst doch eigentlich nur aus Deiner Hauptgesangsspur den kleinen Teil, der gestottert werden soll, herausschneiden und mehrmals hintereinanderlegen.

mfg chmee


----------

